# How Many Tanks Do You Have Currently Running?



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

As the question states, how many tanks do you have running?


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

new rule, if you have 10 or more, you have to mention it in a post, so we can take you to fishlovers anonymous!


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

bummmmmp!


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

hahah... 12 right now...


----------



## NVES (Apr 21, 2010)

I voted - got 2 tanks running. 

A 10 gallon danio tank - for my 4 yr old daughter

A 150 gallon community tank - for the family (well really just me). Not fully stocked yet, but I'm working on it.


I suppose the second poll to put out there is how many gallons you have.


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

15 in a one bedroom apartment and over 50 jarred bettas and yes, I do have a support group. Unfortunately, they're "enablers"(aquarium club) and encourage me to get more. My bf is the voice of reason though and says I should just do a rack.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

I just cut back to 28 tanks in my fishroom
Also have about 20 to 30 tanks sitting empty


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

Hmmm I have 65 tamks or some thing like that, only 1 running right but that is because I am moving soonish, aslo all my tanks are accross the country in Wainwright AB for now.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

snaggle said:


> Hmmm I have 65 tamks or some thing like that, only 1 running right but that is because I am moving soonish, aslo all my tanks are accross the country in Wainwright AB for now.


Cool, I know a friend that was positioned at Ft. Wainright.

Cheers to the Bison capital of Canada!!


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

fishclubgirl said:


> 15 in a one bedroom apartment and over 50 jarred bettas and yes, I do have a support group. Unfortunately, they're "enablers"(aquarium club) and encourage me to get more. My bf is the voice of reason though and says I should just do a rack.


O
M
G
That's INTENSE!!!!!!!

Seriously?? Photos are definitely a must!


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

My 12 tanks is going to end up with a few dry and not running for a bit while I'm really realy too busy for this many water changes.

W


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

A meger 2 tanks and a seasonal pond.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

1 tank per 100 sqft


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

While it isn't as insane as when I had 20ish tanks in a 2 bedroom apartment (I think I still have some pics of that craziness) I have about 35 tanks now, just over 20 running at present. I've become a bit lazy and a lot of breeding tanks are becoming show tanks for me as the number of species I want to keep doesn't correspond with the number of tanks required to breed them and the number of tanks that I have. Hoping to set up another couple hundred gallons of tanks to get back into things larger scale. My fiance and I are also going to do a small high-end-betta breeding project as I have never spawned anabatanoids before and it seemed like a fun project to do together. I imagine that will up my tank count by a lot even if they are really small tanks


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm getting some of those almond leaves. I will have to try spawning bettas. 

W


----------

